# oaky woods wma



## mbhawkins123 (Nov 8, 2006)

ANYONE know anything about Oaky woods wma?

good spot for hogs?
if so where can i find them 
best way to hunt them there..


----------



## BASS1FUN (Nov 8, 2006)

GROCERY CREEK AND THE RIVER BOTTOMS


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 15, 2006)

AWESOME for hogs.  I took a 400lb boar several years ago on my first hunt there.  I parked by the bridge, right there on the Highway, close to the golf course.  I walked in there 200 yards found good sign, made a blind and shot the brute an hour later.  Bring a good flashlight and expect to get muddy.  Oaky woods is also great for deer as well.  I also did some hunting on the WMA in cochran.  Lots of deer on that WMA.  One morning I sat on the powerlines and saw 16 and 4 of them were bucks one was a shooter, a nice 9 point but he was about 300 yards out chasing a doe and all I had was a 30 30.


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 15, 2006)

If you want to hunt either Oaky Woods or Ocmulgee I'd suggest you go pretty quick. All of Oaky and most of Ocmulgee is being turned into housing developments.
We probably got less than 10 years before its all gone.
Now that Sonny's been reelcted I look for it to be unavailable sooner than later.
Sorry for the seeming negative political input but the elections over and now we just need to deal with the facts.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 15, 2006)

That totally sucks.  As a business man I understand the need for development and growth but as a hunter I really hate to see this land go, its some of the best WMA non quota hunting around.  Ocmulgee has a pit on it with a limestone base that has fossils in the rocks of the old sea bed.  I wonder if that can help protect it??  Or will they bulldose that part of history too?


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Nov 22, 2006)

For this very reason, I voted for the Libertarian(sp?) candidate for Gov. It is just too much of a coincidence that Sonny is from that area and it winds up in the hands of developers. Tracts of this size will never be put together again as WMA's in our lifetime. We got screwed on this one!!


----------

